# plural majestático (mayestático )



## Tige

Hola!
Estoy leyendo las declaraciones de una persona que habla en plural majestático. Se trata de un alto cargo público y sus declaraciones son recientes.
Sabía de su uso tradicional por parte de la realeza, pero me sorprende que se use actualmente. Por eso quería preguntaros si existe alguna norma o costumbre respecto este plural en el caso de altos cargos o funcionarios de cierto rango: 

¿Hay alguna norma respecto a qué personas pueden hablar con el plural majestático? 
¿Cómo se puede interpretar el hecho de que una persona hable así? 
¿Tiene connotaciones de algún tipo?

Un dato que no sé si es importante es que el texto original es en catalán, pero hoy no he encontrado respuesta en el foro de catalán, y estoy presuponiendo que el uso puede ser parecido en ambos idiomas.
Os agradezco mucho vuestras opiniones sobre el tema.
Saludos!


----------



## Betildus

Nunca había oído esa palabra, ni la encuentro en los diccionarios.
Sólo conozco *Majestuosidad, Majestuoso, Majestad*.


----------



## Tige

Me refiero al uso del plural "nosotros" para referirse a uno mismo, o el uso de los verbos en primera persona del plural: decir "tenemos" en lugar de "tengo", "nos dedicamos" en lugar de "me dedico", etc. Creo que se llama plural majestático, porque tradicionalmente era la forma de hablar de la realeza (corregidme si me equivoco).


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

la verdad es que no sé si hay alguna regla sobre el uso del "plural mayestático", lo único que sé es que es muy típico en conferencias y charlas y para mí no tiene ninguna connotación. yo lo he usado con frecuencia en ese tipo de situación (se me suele escapar), aunque prefiero el estilo impersonal.

saludos


----------



## Tige

Gracias por la corrección, Laztana! Acabo de ver en Google que con "mayestático" hay muchas más entradas; quizás por ahí puedo encontrar más información sobre el tema.
Respecto al uso en charlas, comprendo lo que dices, pero lo entiendo como un recurso para incluir a la audiencia, o para hacer referencia a una autoría colectiva. Nunca se me había ocurrido que fuese un plural "mayestático"...


----------



## Laztana

Tige said:


> Gracias por la corrección, Laztana! Acabo de ver en Google que con "mayestático" hay muchas más entradas; quizás por ahí puedo encontrar más información sobre el tema.
> Respecto al uso en charlas, comprendo lo que dices, pero lo entiendo como un recurso para incluir a la audiencia, o para hacer referencia a una autoría colectiva. Nunca se me había ocurrido que fuese un plural "mayestático"...



hola,
si hace referencia a una autoría colectiva ya no es "mayestático" (por cierto, no me había dado cuenta de la errata ), pero muchas veces se usa "hicimos" en lugar de "se hizo" y no implica necesariamente que hayan sido varios, puede haber sido sólo uno. Es un estilo de oratoria, aunque también se usa por escrito en textos, por ejemplo científicos (que es mi campo).

saludos


----------



## Tige

Laztana said:


> hola,
> si hace referencia a una autoría colectiva ya no es "mayestático" (por cierto, no me había dado cuenta de la errata ), pero muchas veces se usa "hicimos" en lugar de "se hizo" y no implica necesariamente que hayan sido varios, puede haber sido sólo uno. Es un estilo de oratoria, aunque también se usa por escrito en textos, por ejemplo científicos (que es mi campo).
> 
> saludos


Acabo de ver que eso se llama "plural de modestia"; puede que esté confundiendo las dos cosas... 
De todos modos, tus posts me han abierto otra puerta! 
Muchas gracias y saludos...


----------



## Betildus

¡Lo que es la "falta de ignorancia"! 
Por "apurona" me pasó, nunca había oído ese término pero como hay que echarle la culpa a alguien, digamos que la tiene la persona que realizó la pregunta ya que la escribió mal.
*Plural Mayestático*: m._ Gram._ *plural* del pronombre personal de primera persona, o de la flexión verbal correspondiente, empleado en vez del singular para expresar la autoridad y dignidad de reyes, papas, etc.

Gracias Tige, hoy aprendí algo nuevo...la verdad es que todos los días aprendo algo.
No alardeo precisamente de mi plural conocimiento en el campo de las letras. 

Les agradecería me dieran algunos ejemplos, por favor.


----------



## Marcelot

Betildus: Estamos acongojados (en boca de una reina).

_(Entre tú y yo: Se admite el plural mayestático en vegetales republicanos, ya que hablamos en nombre de nuestros múltiples ramos, tallos, flores, raíces u hojas )._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se usa, debido a que no tenemos monarcas. No sé cómo se use en los países donde sí los tienen. Creo que la reina de Inglaterra sí lo usa, pero en inglés, claro.


----------



## Betildus

Marcelot said:


> Betildus: Estamos acongojados (en boca de una reina).
> 
> _(Entre tú y yo: Se admite el plural mayestático en vegetales republicanos, ya que hablamos en nombre de nuestros múltiples ramos, tallos, flores, raíces u hojas )._


 Yo también estoy acongojada (¡pero puchas que me reí!), ¿será porque acá nunca hubo monarquía?. No, debe ser porque los ramos, tallos etc. no "hablan" en plural mayestático


----------



## loladamore

Sí se usa en México, pero no es cosa de los meros mortales. Lo usan los políticos. Acabamos de padecer elecciones por acá, y hubo abuso de ese plural, tal como lo hubo durante las elecciones presidenciales el año pasado. Le atribuyo al trastorno de identidad disociativa que ataca a los candidatos. 

Saludos.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

Desde mi perspectiva el plural mayestático depende de dos cosas:

1) De quien lo dice, que sea o detente una jerarquía muy alta.
Aquí no caben los políticos, aunque digan: Nosotros...

2) Que el plural mayestático se oiga: "*Dios* y yo", y el usado por los políticos  demagogos suena a : "*YO* (primero) y ustedes (que votarán por mi)" o *"YO* y vosotros".

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Pues Rafa Nadal, el tenista, antes solía decir siempre: hoy hemos jugado bien aunque estábamos un poquito cansados... ?!?!?! pero si juega él solo, ¿porque dice "hemos"?
Supongo que lo hace para dar a entender que es trabajo conjunto con su entrenador, preparador físico y demás, pero no deja de sonar muy raro...

(Y de hecho, alguien se lo ha debido comentar, porque últimamente habla en singular )

Y creo que Miguel Induráin también hablaba así...


----------



## Fernando

El plural de modestia, que (supongo) es el que usan los futbolistas, se refiere a atribuir el éxito (aunque sea individual) a un grupo. Así, "hemos" marcado un gol, atribuyendo el mérito del gol al equipo, aunque el último que tocase el balón fuese él.

El plural mayestático es el de frases en las que claramente el rey (normalmente) habla en plural para referirse a algo que ha hecho él y nada más que él:

"Nos, después de considerar las recomendaciones realizadas por nuestros súbditos, hemos decidido refrendar la Ley XXXX...".

Al menos en la España actual los reyes no usan el plural mayestático normalmente. No sé si en comuniaciones oficiales.


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> Pues Rafa Nadal, el tenista, antes solía decir siempre: hoy hemos jugado bien aunque estábamos un poquito cansados... ?!?!?! pero si juega él solo, ¿porque dice "hemos"?
> Supongo que lo hace para dar a entender que es trabajo conjunto con su entrenador, preparador físico y demás, pero no deja de sonar muy raro...
> 
> (Y de hecho, alguien se lo ha debido comentar, porque últimamente habla en singular )
> 
> Y creo que Miguel Induráin también hablaba así...



Yo recuerdo habérselo oído al motorista Sete Gibernau: "nos hemos caído en la primera curva".

Para mí, la diferencia entre el plural mayestático y otros (de modestia, colectivo o como se quiera llamar), es que en el mayestático se usa el pronombre de sujeto "nos", mientras que en los demás se usa "nosotros"... La pena es que muy pocas veces se usa el sujeto explícito 

Nos tenemos hambre -> mayestático
Nosotros tenemos hambre -> otros


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> Yo recuerdo habérselo oído al motorista Sete Gibernau: "nos hemos caído en la primera curva".



Un uso particularmente desdichado del plural de modestia (a menos que personalice a la moto).


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> Un uso particularmente desdichado del plural de modestia (a menos que personalice a la moto).



Precisamente. En otros casos podría entenderse que se refiere a todo el equipo, que también tiene parte de responsabilidad: "esta temporada hemos trabajado muy bien, pero tenemos que mejorar".


----------



## Argótide

A mí cada vez que me toca leer o oír alguien usar el plural mayestático, al contrario de su nombre alternativo "plural de modestia" me da la impresión de que sea más bien un plural presuntuoso, y me dan ganas de responder "¿tú y cuántos más?"

Saludos.


----------



## Tige

¡Gracias por vuestras respuestas!  Además de solucionar mis dudas, me he reído bastante...  También me surgen nuevas preguntas sobre el tema.


Betildus said:


> ¡Lo que es la "falta de ignorancia"!
> Por "apurona" me pasó, nunca había oído ese término pero como hay que echarle la culpa a alguien, digamos que la tiene la persona que realizó la pregunta ya que la escribió mal.


Betildus, lamento el error de verdad. Te diría que me traicionó el "subconsciente catalán", pero no hay excusas... Yo también he aprendido. No sé si se puede cambiar el título del hilo, pero de todos modos espero que mi error pueda ser útil para más gente.


Jellby said:


> Para mí, la diferencia entre el plural mayestático y otros (de modestia, colectivo o como se quiera llamar), es que en el mayestático se usa el pronombre de sujeto "nos", mientras que en los demás se usa "nosotros"... La pena es que muy pocas veces se usa el sujeto explícito


Jellby: Me interesa particularmente la manera de diferenciar ambos plurales. En el texto que me originó la duda, no sale el sujeto, como comentas. Se trata del "tenemos", "hacemos" utilizado por una autoridad académica. Sé que no se trata de una autoría colectiva porque se refiere a lo que él hace, y tampoco es una charla o un artícuo escrito, en el cual el estilo podría justificar el plural (se trata de una entrevista).
La duda que tengo es lo que plantea Argótide:


Argótide said:


> A mí cada vez que me toca leer o oír alguien usar el plural mayestático, al contrario de su nombre alternativo "plural de modestia" me da la impresión de que sea más bien un plural presuntuoso, y me dan ganas de responder "¿tú y cuántos más?"


Es algo que también habéis comentado respecto a los políticos, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión en el caso que planteo, de una autoridad académica: ¿denota este plural modestia o más bien pomposidad y ostentación?
¡Gracias por vuestros comentarios!


----------



## Betildus

Tige said:


> Betildus, lamento el error de verdad. Te diría que me traicionó el "subconsciente catalán", pero no hay excusas... Yo también he aprendido. No sé si se puede cambiar el título del hilo, pero de todos modos espero que mi error pueda ser útil para más gente.


Era broma en todo caso, lo de echar la culpa a alguien. Fue una forma de excusa barata tratando de usar el "plural sociativo" 


> Es algo que también habéis comentado respecto a los políticos, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión en el caso que planteo, de una autoridad académica: ¿denota este plural modestia o más bien pomposidad y ostentación?
> ¡Gracias por vuestros comentarios!


Puede que para variar esté "metiendo las patas" de nuevo pero aquí voy...es que al parecer, cuando salieron los "porfiados" yo ya llevaba estandarte 
Encontré en la Rae (después de mi trauma de ayer) sólo tres plurales:
- Plural de modestia
- Plural Mayestático
- Plural Sociativo
...y me quedó la duda cómo se diría en el caso de una autoridad académica, en lo personal, me inclino por mayestático ya que no existe algo para definir la pomposidad y/u ostentación.

Nos despedimos "sociativamente". (Hice otra encuesta en mi oficina y nadie había escuchado esa palabrita, ¿será porque nuestra área es la de "direccionar" Bases de Datos?)


----------



## Jellby

Tige said:


> Jellby: Me interesa particularmente la manera de diferenciar ambos plurales. En el texto que me originó la duda, no sale el sujeto, como comentas. Se trata del "tenemos", "hacemos" utilizado por una autoridad académica. Sé que no se trata de una autoría colectiva porque se refiere a lo que él hace, y tampoco es una charla o un artícuo escrito, en el cual el estilo podría justificar el plural (se trata de una entrevista).



Puede que sea alguna de las opciones que planteo aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2916632&postcount=10


----------



## Tige

Gracias por responder tan pronto, Betildus y Jellby 
Os voy a poner un ejemplo. Esta persona habla de su trabajo en una entrevista:
- Tenemos una asignatura en (titulación X).
- Nuestro fuerte es (materia que domina).
En ambos casos se refiere a él mismo, a la asignatura que imparte él, y a su materia (queda completamente claro en el contexto de la entrevista que no está hablando de un grupo). Pero ese plural me desconcierta. He visto el hilo que sugieres (Jellby) y es bastante didáctico, pero no acabo de ver con cual de los casos se corresponde. Quizás es como el caso de Gibernau, que por incluir a un equipo más amplio acaba hablando "raro"... Yo le veo un punto de "pomposidad"... ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Argótide

Tige said:


> Gracias por responder tan pronto, Betildus y Jellby
> Os voy a poner un ejemplo. Esta persona habla de su trabajo en una entrevista:
> - Tenemos una asignatura en (titulación X).
> - Nuestro fuerte es (materia que domina).
> En ambos casos se refiere a él mismo, a la asignatura que imparte él, y a su materia (queda completamente claro en el contexto de la entrevista que no está hablando de un grupo). Pero ese plural me desconcierta. He visto el hilo que sugieres (Jellby) y es bastante didáctico, pero no acabo de ver con cual de los casos se corresponde. Quizás es como el caso de Gibernau, que por incluir a un equipo más amplio acaba hablando "raro"... Yo le veo un punto de "pomposidad"... ¿Qué os parece?



Como ya mencioné antes, yo lo encuentro muy pomposo.  No hace mucho un colega traductor colombiano hablábamos de la insistencia de un cliente suyo en hacer traducir un texto del alemán al español usando este plural mayestático, y lo reacio que se sentía él a obedecer.


----------



## Laztana

Jellby said:


> Para mí, la diferencia entre el plural mayestático y otros (de modestia, colectivo o como se quiera llamar), es que en el mayestático se usa el pronombre de sujeto "nos", mientras que en los demás se usa "nosotros"... La pena es que muy pocas veces se usa el sujeto explícito
> 
> Nos tenemos hambre -> mayestático
> Nosotros tenemos hambre -> otros



yo de hecho lo conocía como "nos mayestático" en lugar de "plural mayestático", igual tiene algo que ver con eso.

yo también estoy aprendiendo mucho, no conocía lo del "plural de modestia".

saludos


----------



## Betildus

Tige said:


> Gracias por responder tan pronto, Betildus y Jellby
> Os voy a poner un ejemplo. Esta persona habla de su trabajo en una entrevista:
> - Tenemos una asignatura en (titulación X).
> - Nuestro fuerte es (materia que domina).
> En ambos casos se refiere a él mismo, a la asignatura que imparte él, y a su materia (queda completamente claro en el contexto de la entrevista que no está hablando de un grupo). Pero ese plural me desconcierta. He visto el hilo que sugieres (Jellby) y es bastante didáctico, pero no acabo de ver con cual de los casos se corresponde. Quizás es como el caso de Gibernau, que por incluir a un equipo más amplio acaba hablando "raro"... Yo le veo un punto de "pomposidad"... ¿Qué os parece?


Si la persona habla de su trabajo y es un tema que domina, no tendría por qué este simple hecho, ser denominado como pomposidad, a mi parecer. 
Quizás, incluso, hasta de humildad, al incluir a un equipo (como dices) pero no por eso habla raro y según grandes "estudios realizados por mi, desde ayer ", claramente lo pondría dentro de "*plural sociativo*". Miren lo que dice la RAE al respecto:
*Plural Sociativo: 1. *adj._ Gram._ Tradicionalmente, el que en la lengua convencional se usa para dirigirse al oyente o a los oyentes implicando al hablante de forma afectiva; p. ej., _¿Qué tal estamos?_

¿Les parece?


----------



## mirx

Cuando leí el título del hilo no tenía idea de lo que pudiera ser, luego vi "plural de modestia" y creo que con eso entendí todo.

Toño, en México si se usa bastante, se usa mucho en sentido informal, los campesinos y gente rural lo usan mucho precisamente para indicar modestia. En textos científicos es casi casi la norma, y aquí difiero completamente con Argótide, el uso de éste plural es completamente para marcar modestia y humildad, ¿qué suena más pedante?* "Una vez que descubrí la fórmula, y hube preparado las raciones, supe que había triunfado"* o "_Una vez que descubrimos la fórmula, y hubimos preparado las raciones, supimos que habíamos triunfado"_

En la primera frase hay un evidente egocentrismo, quizá efectivamente haya hecho su desubrimiento el solo pero en la segunda frase le da crédito a las herramientas o al équipo.

Y bueno lo de los políticos es otra historia -y quizá la misma- otra vez la pedantería, *"construiré una presa"* o* "construiremos una presa".* Aquí, aparte de incluir al pueblo y a más partidarios en el projecto, también se está deslindando de la responsabilidad de, que en caso que algo salga mal, no será *mí* culpa sino *nuestra* culpa.

Tige: Exactamente cómo lo has presentado en el extracto del profesor es cómo lo usan los campesinos en México.

Qué raro que muchas veces no seamos conscientes de lo que escribimos, en una ocasión me devolvieron todo un projecto precisamente porque había utilizado este estilo; lo único que me dijeron que tenía que hacer fue cambiar el _*nos*_ por *yo*, con obviamente, las respectivas conjuaciones.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Cuando leí el título del hilo no tenía idea de lo que pudiera ser, luego vi "plural de modestia" y creo que con eso entendí todo.
> 
> Toño, en México si se usa bastante, se usa mucho en sentido informal, los campesinos y gente rural lo usan mucho precisamente para indicar modestia. En textos científicos es casi casi la norma, y aquí difiero completamente con Argótide, el uso de éste plural es completamente para marcar modestia y humildad, ¿qué suena más pedante?* "Una vez que descubrí la fórmula, y hube preparado las raciones, supe que había triunfado"* o "_Una vez que descubrimos la fórmula, y hubimos preparado las raciones, supimos que habíamos triunfado"_
> 
> En la primera frase hay un evidente egocentrismo, quizá efectivamente haya hecho su desubrimiento el solo pero en la segunda frase le da crédito a las herramientas o al équipo.
> 
> Y bueno lo de los políticos es otra historia -y quizá la misma- otra vez la pedantería, *"construiré una presa"* o* "construiremos una presa".* Aquí, aparte de incluir al pueblo y a más partidarios en el projecto, también se está deslindando de la responsabilidad de, que en caso que algo salga mal, no será *mí* culpa sino *nuestra* culpa.
> 
> Tige: Exactamente cómo lo has presentado en el extracto del profesor es cómo lo usan los campesinos en México.
> 
> Qué raro que muchas veces no seamos conscientes de lo que escribimos, en una ocasión me devolvieron todo un projecto precisamente porque había utilizado este estilo; lo único que me dijeron que tenía que hacer fue cambiar el _*nos*_ por *yo*, con obviamente, las respectivas conjuaciones.


 
Lo que pasa es que ese ya no es plural mayestático, sino plural de modestia.


----------



## chics

Betildus said:


> *Plural Sociativo: 1. *adj._ Gram._ Tradicionalmente, el que en la lengua convencional se usa para dirigirse al oyente o a los oyentes implicando al hablante de forma afectiva; p. ej., _¿Qué tal estamos?_


Más conocido como el habla "típica de las enfermeras" : _¿nos duele aún la cabeza hoy? No hemos comido mucho ¿eh?_ etc.


----------



## Jellby

Tige said:


> Gracias por responder tan pronto, Betildus y Jellby
> Os voy a poner un ejemplo. Esta persona habla de su trabajo en una entrevista:
> - Tenemos una asignatura en (titulación X).
> - Nuestro fuerte es (materia que domina).



Mi impresión es que una de dos:

a) Quiere incluir a más gente, su grupo, sus subordinados... aunque la entrevista sea a ella (persona) sola y aunque le pregunten a ella. De alguna manera ella quiere remarcar que está arropada por otras.

b) Se ha hecho un lío y queriendo ser formal queda absolutamente pedante y pomposo.

c) (No hay dos sin tres) Está aprendiendo español o alguien ha usado un traductor automático


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> Mi impresión es que una de dos:
> 
> a) Quiere incluir a más gente, su grupo, sus subordinados... aunque la entrevista sea a ella (persona) sola y aunque le pregunten a ella. De alguna manera ella quiere remarcar que está arropada por otras.
> 
> b) Se ha hecho un lío y queriendo ser formal queda absolutamente pedante y pomposo.
> 
> c) (No hay dos sin tres) Está aprendiendo español o alguien ha usado un traductor automático


Hola:
Más bien creo que no es ni lo uno ni lo otro. Desconozco lo que ocurre por otras tierras pero lo que es aquí, *estos plurales se usan todos los días*, sólo que "nosotros"  no teniamos idea que tenían un nombre .
*Plural mayestático*: no lo usa la monarquía porque no existe, pero en el mundo de la política es pan de cada día.
- Estamos trabajando en la Educación para que todo Chile...bla bla bla
- Hemos cumplido las metas en...bla bla bla
(aunque no cumplan ni hagan nada de verdad )

*Plural sociativo*: todos de una u otra forma trabajamos con otras personas, en oficinas, en construcciones, etc. y en muchas ocasiones decimos y escuchamos frases como las siguientes:
- ¿Qué tal estamos?, forma de saludar cuando llegamos de buen ánimo al trabajo o cuando nos juntamos en grupo.
- ¿Cómo vamos?, el jefe que nos pregunta por el avance de nuestro trabajo.
- Hemos desarrollado este proyecto y bla bla bla, hablando el jefe en alguna reunión, en circunstancias que él es el que menos ha desarrollado nada , es porque se refiere al equipo que lo ha hecho.
- ¿Cuándo terminamos?, el superior dirigiéndose a sus empleados, equivalente al ¿cómo vamos?.

*Plural de Modestia*: como su nombre lo indica, generalmente es usado por personas "modestas", de campo o alguien que lo menos que desea es parecer pedante, egocéntrica o pomposa.
- ¡mmm! qué torta más rica, ¿quién la hizo?, -Nosotras la hicimos- responde María, estando presente Juana, cuando quién la hizo de verdad fue María.
- Nos quedó muy bien el trabajo, le dice Pepe a Juan, y Juan sólo se dedicó a llevar y traer las herramientas.

Y un largo etc. etc. pero si hacemos memoria, nos acordaremos que así hablamos normalmente.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Insisto en que México si se usa mucho.

Aquí una conversación espontánea en el messenger.

* 
*hey says:*sigues trabajando en la secunddaria?
*Alvaro says:asi es
*Alvaro says:**hay seguimos*
hey ays:*matematicas vdd?
*Alvaro says:si*
*


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> Insisto en que México si se usa mucho.
> 
> Aquí una conversación espontánea en el messenger.
> 
> hey says:*sigues trabajando en la secunddaria?
> *Alvaro says:asi es
> *Alvaro says:**hay seguimos*
> hey ays:*matematicas vdd?
> *Alvaro says:si



Disculpa, Mirx, pero no puedes comparar esto, el uso de una sola oración en plural, y decir con esto que usamos el mayestático.  Si se usara, la persona tendría que darle un uso continuo dentro de una conversación, no una cosa ocasional como es esto.  Lo que a mí no me gusta es cuando un orador / conferencista usa el plural cuando es obvio que se refiere solamente a sí mismo, sin la intención de incluir al público ni a un grupo con el cual ha estado trabajando.


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Disculpa, Mirx, pero no puedes comparar esto, el uso de una sola oración en plural, y decir con esto que usamos el mayestático. Si se usara, la persona tendría que darle un uso continuo dentro de una conversación, no una cosa ocasional como es esto. Lo que a mí no me gusta es cuando un orador / conferencista usa el plural cuando es obvio que se refiere solamente a sí mismo, sin la intención de incluir al público ni a un grupo con el cual ha estado trabajando.


 
¿Cuándo pasa eso? 
Y en serio que no entiendo cómo puede ser más prepotente una persona que habla de sí misma y de cómo alcanzó sus méritos; que una persona que -aunque quizá- trabajó solo pero aún así incluye a los colegas, o personas que lo rodearon.

Quizá suene hipócrita y falso viniendo de los políticos, pero no prepotente. Y bueno ¿De esos qué no suena hipócrita y falso?

Otra cosa, la conversación que puse es una muestra clara de que este tipo de plurales se usan mucho en México. Y aún cuando no le haya dado continuidad -_ lo usaba al azar en varias partes de la conversación_- este estilo debe tener un nombre.


----------



## chics

Hola.
Mirx, tu ejemplo se trata de un plural sociativo. Mira la aportación 31, Betildus lo explica muy bien...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por definición, creo yo, el plural mayestático se usa solamente por los monarcas, usando el pronombre "nos". En México y en otros países donde no hay monarquía, por lo tanto, aunque se usen diferentes tipos de plurales, el mayestático no es uno de ellos.


----------



## chics

Hola.
Aquí tenemos rey, pero no lo utiliza: _Es para mí un motivo de orgullo y satisfacción... _


----------



## Jellby

Betildus said:


> Más bien creo que no es ni lo uno ni lo otro.



Me refiero al caso concreto que planteaba Tige, que había dicho que no se ajustaba a ninguno de los casos que tú propones...


----------



## Argótide

No solamente los reyes usan el plural mayestático.  Acá tenemos al Papa que lo usa siempre.


----------



## Tige

De momento saco un par de conclusiones, con todo lo que habéis dicho:
La primera es que en el caso del profesor que originó mi duda, el plural que yo interpretaba como mayestático es más bien un plural de modestia. El hecho de que se trate de una entrevista en el contexto académico me hace inclinarme por esa opción (inclusión de más personas, estilo científico...). Sin embargo, en algunos momentos me parece una forma de diluir la responsabilidad, o de complicar las cosas... Un uso muy "político". ¡Quizás hay que inventar una nueva forma de plural de "falsa modestia" !
Creo que un aspecto interesante de los ejemplos que habéis puesto es que depende de quien lo dice, las connotaciones pueden ser totalmente diferentes; al menos es la sensación que me da cuando leo el "hemos" en el caso de el profesor y en el de los campesinos mexicanos. Quizás la manera de interpretarlo, por lo que veo en vuestras respuestas, también depende mucho del contexto cultural.
Mi última conclusión es que este foro es muy interesante . Es la primera vez que planteo una pregunta en él, y os aseguro que no será la última. Muchas gracias por el interés que os habéis tomado. ¡Saludos a todos/as!


----------



## clares3

Estimada TIGE
Sólo la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo de España sigue utilizando el "Nos" mayestático ("En el recurso de casación que ante Nos pende..."). Dejó de hacerlo Pablo VI y la Realeza española no lo utiliza en absoluto.
En el mundo académico sería inapropiado y no se lo imagina uno en un Rector, menos en un Decano o Catedrático.
Cordialmente
Clares3


----------

